# All ADMINS



## Mr.Hatchetman (Dec 1, 2009)

I would like to speak to you in a matter that has just occured, i was here under the name of "Enjoy!" and i was permantly banned less than a few hours ago i thought it was an ip ban not just account or i would have done this sooner. i reallly like this site and was only trying to allow people of RIU to learn about this amazing deal the tude had going on. im very sorry for reposting, i worked hard on getting rep, and posting as much as i did, it would be really nice if i could get my account un banned, i promise never to repost the same thread twice. thank you in advance but i understand what has to be done has to be done im just happy i can atleast make a new account though it would be really nice if i could get my old one unbanned.


----------



## smppro (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy shit you should give it back to the guy for making this thread instead of a "fuck rollitup" thread, you actually learned something and understand. Ill start you on some new rep incase you dont get it back.


----------



## Mr.Hatchetman (Dec 1, 2009)

thank you. i didnt even do such in a angry manner i was just trying to allow people to know about the beans:/


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

i looked at your account, and dont see why you were banned, so i unbanned you.... you're welcome


----------



## jeb53044 (Dec 1, 2009)

i was also banned and i dont know why. under jeb5304. i am sorry if i violated terms . i told a few ppl about the attitude giveaway and next thing i know im banned it wont happen again. i am sorry please reinstate my account . i think i have some good to offer riu. i love this site best around.


----------



## potroast (Dec 1, 2009)

Enjoy! is back, and I fixed your username, too, jeb.

Thanks for playing


----------



## Roseman (Dec 4, 2009)

We have some of the nicest most helpful MODS around here of any forum you can visit.

and it just goes to show ya, if you'll just ask nice.............


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## iwasban345 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes i was ban to Smartguy345.. perhaps Roseman could vouch that I have been a decent riu member in the presence of him in the threads we posted together in. I guess I wasn't the only who got "excited" about 15 free seeds and wanted to share it will fellow members just to help out. I too learned my lesson.. I never again will do it.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 8, 2009)

Newbs don't understand that 3 or 4 years ago, there was the greatest grow site ever, called OVERGROW that was shut down for seed selling. Made all the other sites real paranoid about seed selling. AND too, the owner here, he is very understandably not fond of any dealing or trading or selling or advertising that he has not approved and endorsed.

smartguy345 would never knowlingly break a rule, he just didn't know any better. He was a good and helpful and loyal member here too. Can a MOD give him a 2nd chance?


----------



## jeffchr (Dec 8, 2009)

Now that was very cool - good vibes!!


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 8, 2009)

Rollitup is a great place...... I didnt know you could get banned for posting a thread about an attitude offer. I will take a mental note, cause I to am guilty of this. Now that I know, It wont happen again.


----------



## CaliN8tv(2) (Dec 10, 2009)

I too was permanently banned (under CaliN8tv) for posting a link to some CFL bulbs someone was trying to locate and having trouble? I really don't know what the deal is here? I was extremely pissed when it first occurred but have since calmed down. I am a long standing member at many other sites with this topic and do not get treated like this. I feel there are good people here and lots of good shared information but think the mod's are a bit trigger happy. No?


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr.Hatchetman said:


> I would like to speak to you in a matter that has just occured, i was here under the name of "Enjoy!" and i was permantly banned less than a few hours ago i thought it was an ip ban not just account or i would have done this sooner. i reallly like this site and was only trying to allow people of RIU to learn about this amazing deal the tude had going on. im very sorry for reposting, i worked hard on getting rep, and posting as much as i did, it would be really nice if i could get my account un banned, i promise never to repost the same thread twice. thank you in advance but i understand what has to be done has to be done im just happy i can atleast make a new account though it would be really nice if i could get my old one unbanned.


You got banned for a duplicate post- someones on a powertrip..


----------



## CaliN8tv(2) (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I'll just resort to a FUCK ROLLITUP thread.


----------



## potroast (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, please pardon us for not fixing your problem immediately! 


I'm terribly sorry that it took me almost 2 hours since your first request to fix your account.


Thanks for playing


----------



## potroast (Dec 10, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> You got banned for a duplicate post- someones on a powertrip..



*YOU* don't know what you're talking about, so someone is on an idiot trip!!


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 10, 2009)

I probably accidentally banned you deleting your attitude post as spam as there was an affiliate link in it which you would profit from...

I figure if you are interested in using rollitup.org to advertise from you should contact the admin about that and not take it upon yourself to decide whether or not the spam meets our sites criteria.

Just sayin.


----------



## calin8tv (Dec 10, 2009)

My post had nothing to do with Attitude or seeds. My post was purely about CFL lights and trying to help someone else out. See what I get for trying to help. Still not sure why I was banned and why that would be considered spam? Anyway, appreciate ya.


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 10, 2009)

potroast said:


> *YOU* don't know what you're talking about, so someone is on an idiot trip!!


I was answering this guys post, my post was in response to the information at hand at the time taken from the banned users original post.


----------



## calin8tv (Dec 10, 2009)

Potroast ~ Thank you for fixing my original acct. I apologize for my passion but it was like a slap in face to get banned permanently while trying to help a fellow peep out. Is there a way that I can delete my new acct. "Calin8tv(2)" that I created to get back in here? 

Have a good one.


----------



## potroast (Dec 10, 2009)

It's gone now.

Thanks for playing


----------



## gogrow (Dec 10, 2009)

sorry, i'm not letting this become the "take me back" thread..... if these people really didnt deserve to be banned in the first place, maybe us mods need to pay more attention when we perma-ban folks


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 11, 2009)

calin8tv said:


> My post had nothing to do with Attitude or seeds. My post was purely about CFL lights and trying to help someone else out. See what I get for trying to help. Still not sure why I was banned and why that would be considered spam? Anyway, appreciate ya.



I wasn't replying to you... You aren't the OP of this thread... which I WAS replying to... Sorry for your confusions.


----------

